
“A complete disaster”: Fears grow over potential for Nevada caucus malfunction - AndrewBissell
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/02/16/nevada-avoid-iowa-caucus-mess-115437
======
adhd_pm
WCGW: Keeping track of a caucus via Google Forms/Sheets? /s

